# Props to Tent City for good bow service



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

I took my bow for a peep sight installation at Tent City after being told by another pro shop that this will take 30-45 minutes and I'll be charged at their hourly rate for it (fair enough even though I had spent about $800 in a 3 week window at that place) AND that I can shoot without one for a few weeks until my new strings/cables arrive (I ordered a new set through this pro shop during that same visit). I tried shooting w/o one, didn't work (duh!), so I decided I need one stat even though I'm changing cables/strings in a few weeks, and went to Tent City as it's much closer to where I live. 

It took a total of 5 minutes to pick one, install it and make sure there's nothing weird going on (peep rotation, sliding, etc). In addition, they did a check on everything else, offered some advice on tuning. Total charge: $6.99 + tax.

Rest assured, first stop for anything else I need archery related going forward is Tent City. Not saying that's my only stop, but that's the first one for sure. I know their inventory may not be as great as some other pro shops' driving distance from Toronto, but so far I haven't bought anything from any pro shop that I didn't have to custom order or wait for (exception - arrows and a front stabilizer from the Bow Shop in Waterloo)... so if I'm ordering, may as well be through these guys. 

And no, I have zero affiliation to Tent City... I didn't even know it existed until last week.


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

I am just starting out in archery and I went there also. Although I did not end up buying my bow from them, I did get my stringer and will be going back for arrows, a rest and a plunger. They seem to be really nice folks and actually take the time to talk to you. The fact that they are a 10 minute drive does not hurt either 

I'll add my name to the guys that recommend them.


----------

